

Oracle Sues Google For Patent And Copyright Infringement - abhisec
http://www.businessinsider.com/oracle-sues-google-for-patent-and-copyright-infringement-2010-8

======
wmf
Patents cited in the complaint(<http://www.scribd.com/doc/35810897/Oracle-
Google-Complaint>):

<http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=dyQGAAAAEBAJ>,
[http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=G1YGAAAAEBAJ&dq=6...](http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=G1YGAAAAEBAJ&dq=6192476)
\- Does Dalvik even use the Java security model?

<http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=5GMZAAAAEBAJ> \- related to the dex
file format

<http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=U-4UAAAAEBAJ>

<http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=mEwEAAAAEBAJ>

------
corruption
I think this type of behavior was what everyone feared would happen, but I
never really believed they would stoop this low.

This may mean that JCP is dead, harmony is doomed and it must be pretty scary
for companies heavily invested in Java.

~~~
Niten
This would be like Microsoft suing the Mono team for its C# and CLI
implementations, which it has irrevocably promised not to do:

<http://www.microsoft.com/interop/cp/default.mspx>

I was worried when Oracle acquired Sun, but I never thought I'd see them clamp
down on Java to the extent that .NET is a significantly more open platform.
But there it is.

------
dannydulai
and people thought Java was a safer platform than .NET/Mono !

------
abhisec
This is really awful. Only proves that money drives oracle and not ethics and
community. Wonder what's in store for mysql.

~~~
Niten
It's worse than that, it proves that _short-term_ money drives Oracle. What
kind of effect do they think this behavior will have on long-term Java vs.
.NET/CLR platform adoption?

------
abhisec
I think we can probably expect this from Oracle. I think next on the chopping
block would be GWT and then companies who use J2EE.

------
MisterWebz
Could the timing they chose have anything to do with the whole deal between
Google and Verizon?

